# hand operated horn



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

i use my own 'gas' to power this safety item:

http://www.fox40world.com/index.cfm?pag ... x&id=56312


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dave

It's easier to put it in your mouth and blow on it, than sick it up your a*se and work up a fart. :lol: Good gear though, at 120 dba.

Oldfart
Good gear also, and cheap, but I also carry this, which is very small: https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1, in case the whistle doesn't attract their attention. It is amazing how many stinkboaters travel at speed with their heads down. :shock:

(viewtopic.php?f=3&t=37108&p=553317)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

?????????????????? THIS IS A REALLY MISLEADING THREAD :? Shame on you :lol: :lol: :lol: you meant an air horn not hand horn!


----------

